# Die Filer



## rossbotics (Feb 7, 2012)

A little filing machine i built for those hard to reach areas, especialy when making small parts that are hard to hold even in a small vise


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice. It's great to see people making tools they can actually use.

What type of mechanism did you use for the reciprocating motion? I can't quite see from the photos. Is it a pin riding in a sliding brass bar?

Also, I see you posted this at 4:45AM. Are you just plain crazy or do you work the night shift? 

Tom


----------



## rossbotics (Feb 8, 2012)

I reaqlly apreciate you answering that question the gentleman asked about my machine, but i dont really think its your question to answer !!! so do me a favor and dont answer any more questions concerning my machine to anyone !


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 8, 2012)

rossbotics said:


> I reaqlly apreciate you answering that question the gentleman asked about my machine, but i dont really think its your question to answer !!! so do me a favor and dont answer any more questions concerning my machine to anyone !



Posts like Bill provided are appropriate and very useful in a public forum. In this case, I think he was commenting more on die filers in general, not yours specifically and I'm certain that his intent was to support you not to offend you. Is there anything you would like to add to his explanation that is specific to your machine? Anything you did differently on your application of the Scotch Yoke vs. the one in the video?

Tom


----------



## bobbyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I was going to look closer at how this was made and maybe make one myself. But now I could care less and am just skipping over this post. 





rossbotics said:


> I reaqlly apreciate you answering that question the gentleman asked about my machine, but i dont really think its your question to answer !!! so do me a favor and dont answer any more questions concerning my machine to anyone !


----------

